# Flying insect ID



## freaky_tah (Jan 21, 2009)

So today when I was going to mist my vivs, one of these flew up and I was able to get it more or less intact. I'm not exactly sure where it would have come from, but I couldn't scare more up at this point, but I'd guess there must be more larvae in there...

Any ideas as to what it is? The head is pretty tiny, and there are some neat looking eye spots on the thorax.










and a dime for size reference


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

It looks like some sort of wasp.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

It's not any kind of insect from the hymenoptera group. Its a mosquito relative of some kind


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

It's a dipteran since it has two wings. Looks like a gnat of some sort to me.


----------



## freaky_tah (Jan 21, 2009)

Yeah I didn't think it would be a wasp of some sort...even a stingless one.

The head got a little squished when I killed it unfortunately. Do you think these would be something to worry about long-term? I'm guessing if there's one there's more.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

I wouldn't worry about them. Looks like good frog food to me.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Frog snack


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

If I remember, I'll try to key it out for you on Monday. It definitely is a dipteran, other than that, I'll need my keys to get it further down.


----------



## BrianC (Jul 18, 2009)

Looks like a Mycetophilid fungus gnat to me. The long coxae (where the legs are attached) are a giveaway.


----------

